# VapeClub - DripBoxes + FREE BF Mod on Wotofo ICE RDA



## JakesSA (6/4/16)

Our Kanger DripBoxes are now in stock and available at only R620! To celebrate the introduction of the first main stream BF device I am also offering a free BF conversion on the Wotofo ICE RDA if taken in conjunction with a DripBox!

Featuring a velocity style deck with top airflow and glass 'tube' I think it should be perfect for new 'squonkers' to build on, monitor juice flow from the bottle at the bottom through its glass chamber whilst also preventing leakage from over squeezing that juice bottle with the top airflow. It also has two, reasonably shallow, juice wells to store a bit of extra liquid so you don't have to squeeze too often..

Find the DripBoxes here and the Wotofo ICE RDA here

Just make a note on order checkout that you need your ICE modified...

Disclaimer:
I do bottom fed modifications on RDAs usually only over weekends so your order may be delayed till then. Offer valid whilst stocks last. 

Here is one I just did ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## rogue zombie (6/4/16)

R620 only... my word

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/4/16)

@JakesSA 

Can you maybe upload a pic of how a Kit will look with the Cube?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Done! Hope I'm first in line!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baker (6/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @JakesSA
> 
> Can you maybe upload a pic of how a Kit will look with the Cube?



Yeah I'd also like to see how it looks together?


----------



## JakesSA (6/4/16)

Sorry for the cruddy photograph, can't get the phone to focus for some reason.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos (7/4/16)

@JakesSA so it's R620 for the reo with the black door?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (7/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Sorry for the cruddy photograph, can't get the phone to focus for some reason.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50441



It's time you got yourself an iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/4/16)

Wow fantastic pricing!!


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Great pricing, great service, total win @JakesSA !


----------



## Lehan (7/4/16)

@JakesSA this is really a killer deal!!! Any chance of some spare bottles / coils sleeves coming in for the Dripbox?


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/16)

Not at the moment, we still awaiting stock on those.


----------



## Lushen (7/4/16)

Order placed. I cannot believe that the white one's got sold out so quickly.
I really needed 2 white one's, but had to settle for red :-|

Awesome deal btw, thank you!


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/4/16)

NO WHITE !!!!! Dammit.


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/16)

Yeah did not bring in too many of these, mostly black units ...


----------



## Alex (7/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Yeah did not bring in too many of these, mostly black units ...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Here's the first batch, got a few more to do. Should have a few more drip boxes available by tomorrow night as well...

Note the bottom screws are left hand threaded, meaning turn right (clock wise) to loosen. I wouldn't fiddle with them too much as they are made from gold plated copper and of course are now hollow. I cannot replace them as M3 4mm left handed screws are likely unobtainable in this country..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lehan (10/4/16)

Looks great @JakesSA

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Lehan said:


> Looks great @JakesSA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Thank you, I did all the work on these on the lathe, the milling machine is probably faster but I do enjoy using the lathe more.


----------



## Lushen (10/4/16)

Looking awesome @JakesSA and thanks for all the work for us vapers.

If you are getting more drip boxes in tomorrow, would you be able to swop the red in my order for a white please? Order #6038


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/16)

Excellent so I'll be squonking on Tuesday! Whooo...


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Thanks to YOU guys! 

The monies earned from BF modding goes straight back into my little workshop and I was finally able to purchase a decent vise, and believe me, it makes a massive difference.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/4/16)

Be very interested if you get any white models in


----------



## JakesSA (19/4/16)

Drip boxes are now back in stock, consignment 3 in fact, and available in all colours. I only have a few Ice Cubes left so do hurry if you want to take the combination...


----------



## JakesSA (21/4/16)

A request for a BF Tsunami ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

flip i really hope you guys have stock end of the month. My CUD budget is so low at the moment - and I really don't want to eat beans and toast now and maybe just toast later.


----------

